# Quad duplex??



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Powersource said:


> Found this on a remodel. Anyone ever seen one? Know when they were used?
> It's stab in only.
> 
> View attachment 13822


IIRC, they were used in the late 50's, early 60's. I saw them in an apartment building.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I liked the Hubble Quad receptacle, came in a bunch of colors and you could get a single gang adapter plate for it.
It's a durable option, used the red one for emergency outlets at a hospital. 

It also solves the ground up/down/right/left dilemma.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Harry posted this in another thread about the biceptacle.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

They show up pretty often. I've generally found them in bathrooms.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I've never ran into one of those but I did see a Despard receptacle once, with a metal cover plate. There looked to be about 1/8" clearance between the prongs and the plate.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I've never ran into one of those but I did see a Despard receptacle once, with a metal cover plate. There looked to be about *1/8" clearance between the prongs and the plate. *


Drama queen. :whistling2::laughing::laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

mxslick said:


> Drama queen. :whistling2::laughing::laughing:


No, if I were a drama queen I would need to have about 3 more paragraphs of drama about how dangerous that wall plate is, and somehow worked in story about the SCE lines that keep failing in front of my house.


----------

